# Hotronix® Releases New Heat Printing Equipment Cart



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Heat Printing Equipment Cart from Hotronix® is ideal for decorators in need of additional counter space or a way to transport equipment around the shop or off-site. Although the cart was designed to hold the Dual Air Fusion™, it is also perfect for other heat presses, laser printers, DTG equipment, laminators, small vinyl cutters or heat printing accessories. Its surface area is large enough to double as an extra layout table. 

A lever allows the height of the cart to be raised or lowered, so it operates as a scissor cart. Featuring casters that make for easy transportation, this heavy duty cart is 37.6” x 24” x 17.3.” 

Visit Hotronix.com for more information. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520, or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

